# ο νους, των νόων ή νοών; των νόων (the problem of other minds = το πρόβλημα των άλλων νόων)



## anotelia (Oct 24, 2012)

Πρόκειται για απόδοση του αγγλικού the problem of other minds.
Η γενική πληθυντικού όμως είναι νόων ή νοών;
Τα λεξικά τηρούν σιγή ιχθύος και οι γραμματικές κάνουν την πάπια, σε όσα τουλάχιστον μπόρεσα να ανατρέξω - και δεν είναι και λίγα...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για κάθε οβολό σκέψης ή λύσης του μυστηρίου.


----------



## OldBullLee (Oct 24, 2012)

Μήπως να αποδοθεί ως "το πρόβλημα άλλων μυαλών"

Ένας από τους δυνατότερους στίχους που έχουν γραφεί στον 20ο αιώμα και περιέχουν το "minds"¨:
"I saw the best minds of my generation .... "
έχει μεταφραστεί, πολύ όμορφα κατά την γνώμη μου ΄:" Είδα τα καλύτερα μυαλά της γενιάς μου ..."


----------



## anotelia (Oct 24, 2012)

Είναι φιλοσοφικός όρος που έχει καθιερωθεί και αποδίδεται έτσι...
Το θέμα είναι πού πάει ο τόνος, γιατί συναντάται και έτσι κι αλλιώς.
Ποιο είναι το «σωστό»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2012)

Ο επίτ. Δημητράκος δίνει πληθ. οι νόες (και νοι) _των νόων_ (το εύλογο, δηλαδή, όπως και πλούς/πλόες/πλόων).

Σου είναι, όμως, απολύτως απαραίτητο; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Αν θα το πεις, το σωστό είναι *νόων**, αλλά δεν το δέχεται κανείς στο οπλοστάσιο της δημοτικής. Οι εναλλακτικές λύσεις είναι *μυαλών* και *διανοιών* (_intellects_).

*Πηγές: LSJ, Βοσταντζόγλου, TLS, Google Books.


----------



## anotelia (Oct 24, 2012)

Πρόκειται περί μετάφρασης φιλοσοφικού κειμένου.
Μια κάποια λύση θα ήταν να αποσιωπήσω τον όρο, εξάλλου το συγκείμενο είναι πλήρως κατατοπιστικό.
Το πλους, καθώς και το βους, το εξέτασα, αλλά κάθε συμπέρασμα θα ήταν απλώς μια εύλογη εικασία, όχι βεβαιότητα περί του ορθού.
Δυστυχώς, όμως, το κατάστημα δε διαθέτει Δημητράκο (το πιο κοντινό μου είναι σε Σταματάκο), αλλά αφού αυτός το αναφέρει ρητά, «ετελείωσε», νομίζω...
Herr drvierzehnmal (δεν πιστεύω να παρεξηγηθείτε που σας προήγαγα), σας μερσώ τα μάλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2012)

anotelia said:


> Herr drvierzehnmal (δεν πιστεύω να παρεξηγηθείτε που σας προήγαγα)


:) Κανένα πρόβλημα, αρκεί να αναλάβεις και τους οικείους φόρους υπεραξίας...


----------



## anotelia (Oct 24, 2012)

Κύριε διοικητά-διαχειριστά, σας αντικαλημερίζω. Στο LSJ και στον Βοσταντζόγλου (αν εννοείτε το Αντιλεξικό) ανέτρεξα, αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι...
«... δεν το δέχεται κανείς στο οπλοστάσιο της δημοτικής». Δηλαδή; 
Κατά τα άλλα, ευχαριστώ πολύ· ήταν σημαντικότατη η βοήθειά σας.

ΥΓ. Συγχωρέστε μου τον πληθυντικό, αλλά είμαι νέο φρούτο και νιώθω κάπως αμήχανα, ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Να γίνω σαφέστερος:
Για το LSJ:
http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.04.0057:entry=no/os
Στους αττικούς τύπους:
Att. pl. νοῖ, acc. νοῦς, gen. νόων ib.122, dat. νοῖς

Ο Βοσταντζόγλου εδώ είναι ο ίδιος, ο Θεολόγος, του _Αντιλεξικού_, αλλά βιβλίο του που κλίνει λέξεις είναι το _Αναλυτικόν Ορθογραφικόν Λεξικόν της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσης_ (1967), πολύτιμο εργαλείο σε καιρούς που δεν υπήρχαν οι χίλιες δυο άλλες βοήθειες.

Το TLS είναι η αρχαία & μεσαιωνική γραμματεία, από την οποία διαλέγεις μερικούς καλούς συγγραφείς που λένε _νόων_, γιατί πού να μπερδευτείς με τις εκατοντάδες τα _νοών_ (_ο νοών νοείτω_).

Το οπλοστάσιο της δημοτικής όπως το φιλοξενούν κάποια λεξικά (π.χ. ΛΚΝ, Ο15Α) και βοηθήματα (π.χ. Lexiscope) δεν θέλει πληθυντικό για το νου μας.

Τον θέλει όμως η κυρία Σταυρούλα Τσούνα-McKirahan (_Η αλήθεια του άλλου. Το πρόβλημα των άλλων νόων στην αρχαία ελληνική φιλοσοφία_).
http://en.phs.uoa.gr/research/lecture-series.html

Αλλά κι εγώ, που δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πω «των κοτών» δεν ενοχλούμαι όταν γίνονται πολλά τα μυαλά.


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2012)

Ας προσπαθήσουμε να βάλουμε μια μεθοδολογική κάτω τελεία στο ζήτημα της κλίσης και ας επέμβει κάποιος φιλόλογος αν διαγνώσει φάουλ. Η εκκεντρικότητα των συνηρημένων είναι η συναίρεση. Κατά τα άλλα είναι το ίδιο καθωσπρέπει με τα υπόλοιπα. Όπως σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν στην αρχαία γραμματεία αποκλίνοντες τύποι, δεν πρέπει να μας απασχολούν. Οπότε σκεφτόμαστε το _νους_ ασυναίρετο. Θέμα _νο-_, καταλήξεις ίδιες π.χ. με το _νόμος_. Άρα, ασυναίρετη γενική πληθυντικού: των _νόων_. Αυτό δεν μπορεί με καμία κυβέρνηση να δώσει _νοών_. Ή θα μείνει ασυναίρετο (_νόων_) ή θα συναιρεθεί και θα δώσει _νων_. Δυστυχώς, είμαι μακριά από κάθε βοήθημα και δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα αν μιά τέτοια συναίρεση είναι δυνατή. Και να είναι όμως, εμείς ούτως ή άλλως θα κρατούσαμε το ασυναίρετο.

Επίσης, μια γενική παρατήρηση. Ο πληθυντικός των αφηρημένων ουσιαστικών είναι συχνά προβληματικός στη γλώσσα μας. Μπορεί μάλιστα, αν ειπωθεί, να εμπεριέχει μια σημασιολογική ολίσθηση από το γενικό προς το εξατομικευμένο/ εξιδεικευμένο. Αν υποτεθεί ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να διατηρηθεί ο _νους _σαν όρος στη γενικότητά του, είναι πολύ φυσικότερο να πούμε, π.χ., _πρόβλημα για τον νου άλλων (ανθρώπων)_.

Τέλος, ας πούμε (ό μη γένοιτο!) ότι θέλουμε τον πληθυντικό, γιατί τον χρησιμοποιούμε αφειδώς στο υπόλοιπο κείμενο. Τότε μας μένει να προσπαθήσουμε να αποφύγουμε την πιο δύσπεπτη από τις ήδη δύσπεπτες πτώσεις. Αν έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει επανειλημμένα τον τύπο _νόες_, ας αποφύγουμε τουλάχιστον τη γενική πληθυντικού με αλλαγή στη σύνταξη (για άλλους νόες/ που τίθεται σε άλλους νόες, κτλ. κτλ.).


----------



## anotelia (Oct 24, 2012)

Το πεντάτομο Liddell & Scott στην ελληνική έκδοσή του δεν έχει τον τύπο της γενικής πληθυντικού.
Είμαι ευγνώμων για τις επιπλέον διευκρινίσεις.


----------

